# Very long N scale trains



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This was a good size N scale modular layout at the
Jacksonville Train Show Sat. Nov. 21st.

These pics are mostly a blur because the trains were moving
at a good clip. The reason I posted them in spite of the
poor quality is to illustrate the very long N Scale trains these
guys were running. The yellow/orange train was mostly
box and reefer cars. Had to be near a hundred.










This also very blurry pic shows the long train of hopper
cars...again had to be near 100...You get the idea of
the train length in the next two pics.

















Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Long trains are fun to watch on a layout. Here is a 69 well container train on my HO scale empire.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've seen N-scale modular layouts with trains that were over 30 feet in length, I believe the on club said their record was over 200 cars in a single consist. It was very impressive seeing the one I saw, that was around 130 cars, I got tired of counting!


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I love running long (60+) trains on the club layout (NTRAK). Last weekend I ran a 90 car BN "Fallen Flags" train of NP,GN,CB&Q,SP&S cars. Our club record was 153 grain hoppers.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

DonR and GRJ...what were they using for motive power on those trains? I'm curious how many locos it takes. I realize that a level track would be easier to run on than one with elevation changes.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm running 60+ car trains on my layout, the "new" JJJ&E. I've been doing it for years.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

On the N scale layout at the Hinton Rail Museum, I ran close to 90 behind a single Bachmann EM-1. I would have added more but the leading truck was starting to ride up a little too much.


----------



## traindriverjd (Dec 8, 2011)

The layout is from our club, Ocala Model Railroaders. Our N Scale person does like to run long trains. The orange and white train is our model of the juice train. We also run a very long coal train. If you are near Ocala in late December this layout and also the large HO layout will be at our Trains At The Holidays at the local collage's Weber Center.

Jim DeLawter


----------



## Florida RR (Oct 8, 2015)

Doggone it! Where was that? I had no idea and I missed it! I even Googled "Florida train shows" a few weeks ago, and nothing about Jacksonville turned up in my search results.   :dunno:

Are there any other North Florida events that I am about to miss? 

-Florida RR-


----------

